# Tragic News out of Manchester - Terrorist Attack



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Police at the scene of Manchester Arena have confirmed at least 19 deaths and 50+ injuries after an explosion in an apparent terror attack.

Thoughts and prays to all those affected, I'm truly saddened by the events.

We drivers are on the roads at all hours and cover many areas, if you see or hear of something suspicious please be aware of the follow important numbers and report the activity.

000 - National Emergency Contact, Australia
112 - Secondary Emergency Contact, Australian Mobiles
131 444 - Policelink, Non-urgent incidents
1800 333 000 - Crime Stoppers, Non-urgent incidents
1800 123 400 - National Security Hotline, Australia
1800 06 1800 - Border Watch, Australia Border Force


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats okay. Sadik Khan tells us its part of living in big cities .... Vote Corbyn, Vote Terrorism #1


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

Such a waste of life. These people are not doing their religion any favours, it will only polarise people more and make it less likely for Muslim refugees to be accepted.


I shouldn't even call it a religion. It's an ideology or hate.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Bob Job said:


> These people are not doing their religion any favours, it will only polarise people more and make it less likely for Muslim refugees to be accepted.
> 
> I shouldn't even call it a religion. It's an ideology or hate.


How about we wait for the evidence to point out a perpetrator rather than make wild guesses? Lots of people hated Muslims more after the Oklahoma City bombing. Because it must have been those nasty Muslims, right? A white American couldn't do such a thing, right? As it turned out, a white non-Muslim American was responsible for the loss of ~170 lives and another ~700 injuries.


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

People also jumped onto the Muslim terrorist bandwagon, when the times square "attack" happened several days ago.


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> How about we wait for the evidence to point out a perpetrator rather than make wild guesses? Lots of people hated Muslims more after the Oklahoma City bombing. Because it must have been those nasty Muslims, right? A white American couldn't do such a thing, right? As it turned out, a white non-Muslim American was responsible for the loss of ~170 lives and another ~700 injuries.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Bob Job said:


> View attachment 122694


It's interesting that this tweet cannot be found anywhere now. And relying on a tweet like this as a reliable source of information? Come on. A name has not been released by any major news outlet at this stage. Why do you think that might be?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Police at the scene of Manchester Arena have confirmed at least 19 deaths and 50+ injuries after an explosion in an apparent terror attack.
> 
> Thoughts and prays to all those affected, I'm truly saddened by the events.
> 
> ...


Another important phone number in Australia is the National Security Hotline on 1800 123 400.

It's easy to memorise. Think of 1800 then 1234 and then 00.

https://www.nationalsecurity.gov.au/WhatAustraliaisdoing/Pages/TheNationalSecurityHotline.aspx


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Islamic State has claimed responsibility for the attack and said in a statement published on its social media channels that "one of the caliphate's soldiers placed bombs among the crowds," and threatened more attacks.

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2017/...ion-bangs-uk-police-arena#BSzTTJhaomsiBbUk.99


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

I'm going to start avoiding public spaces. I'm moving to the country!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Instyle said:


> Islamic State has claimed responsibility for the attack and said in a statement published on its social media channels that "one of the caliphate's soldiers placed bombs among the crowds," and threatened more attacks.
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2017/...ion-bangs-uk-police-arena#BSzTTJhaomsiBbUk.99


Big bad terrorists attacking a building full of teenage girls.
Allah is so proud of them.



Bob Job said:


> Such a waste of life. These people are not doing their religion any favours, it will only polarise people more and make it less likely for Muslim refugees to be accepted.
> 
> I shouldn't even call it a religion. It's an ideology or hate.


Any Relegion can be twisted at the hands of a Deciever.



UberDriverAU said:


> How about we wait for the evidence to point out a perpetrator rather than make wild guesses? Lots of people hated Muslims more after the Oklahoma City bombing. Because it must have been those nasty Muslims, right? A white American couldn't do such a thing, right? As it turned out, a white non-Muslim American was responsible for the loss of ~170 lives and another ~700 injuries.


ISIS claimed responsiibility according to National News in America.


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Big bad terrorists attacking a building full of teenage girls.
> Allah is so proud of them.
> 
> Any Relegion can be twisted at the hands of a Deciever.
> ...


Bhudists are usually pretty good, can we welcome more of them instead?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Job said:


> Bhudists are usually pretty good, can we welcome more of them instead?


The Buddhists are killing Muslims in a few countries.

An innocent Muslim man spotted eating Lamb in his home was accused of eating sacred cow in India and beaten to death.

Always the innocent suffer.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Bob Job said:


> Bhudists are usually pretty good, can we welcome more of them instead?


Those who committed the sarin attacks in Japan had a twisted view of Buddhism. Would you like to welcome some of these "Buddhists" into our country? You also find white extremists in the US who commit terrorist acts. Religion and race are not common themes, but extremism _always_ is. The view that their way is the only way is what causes problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDriverAU said:


> Those who committed the sarin attacks in Japan had a twisted view of Buddhism. Would you like to welcome some of these "Buddhists" into our country? You also find white extremists in the US who commit terrorist acts. Religion and race are not common themes, but extremism _always_ is.


O yessz.
We have white extremists in America.
We have extremists of every color.

They are taking down statues from the civil war in New Orleans , La. U.S.A. where i work.
It attracts much extremism from Opposing views.

You should see some of that.

They had a drive by shooting of some of the picketing protestors.
Fortunantly , it was with a Paintball Gun.


----------

